# HELP Projector Frozen on Main Screen: Factory rest



## Nicm839

Hi, I have a Kogan 3800 projector and it is stuck on the main screen. Basically, I need to reset it to its factory settings to get it off frozen mode.
Some issues include: 1. Once it’s in the start screen, different colours show up (yellow. Green and red) and they fill the screen.
2. Can’t navigate with the remote control.
3. When I press “on” the projector goes through a red screen, a green screen and then freezes on the start page., with a flashing border in the background
Any ideas appreciated!


----------

